# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός FM 45W

## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα.
Βρήκα αυτόν τον πομπό με μία λαμπίτσα Πομπός FM 45W με λυχνία. Μελέτησα προσεκτικά το σχέδιο
αλλα έχω μερικές απορίες και σκέφτηκα να απευθηνθώ στους έμπειρους.
Καταρχήν πόσο υπολογίσετε το κόστος του; δευτερον είναι καλός αξίζει για πρώτη κατασκευή με λάμπες;

Ερωτήσεις: ο Τ2 που χρησιοποιήτε για διαμόρφωση του ήχου λέει οτι είναι "Μετασχηματιστής διαμόρφωσης 
με πρωτεύον 4 ή 8Ω" Πώς θα τον ζητήσω; Εδώ στην πόλη μου πήγα να αγοράσω έναν τοροιδή μετασχηματηστή
απο 220 στα 24V στα 3Α και δεν ήξερε τί ήταν ο τοροιδής  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:  

Πρίν απο τον C1 έχει ένα πηνία με μεσαία λήψη, ποιά είναι τα χαρακτηρηστηκά του;;;

Οι μεταβλητοί είναι αραιόφυλοι; είναι ακριβοί;;

Ποιά λυχνία να επιλέξω για ποιότητα στον κατάλογο λέει "807 SYLV USA ή EL34 ή άλλη τέτροδο."
εγώ λέω EL34 τις άλλες δεν τις ξέρω. Πόσο κυμαίνετε η τιμή της;;

Στις σημειώσεις κάτω τελευταία σειρά λέει "Η οδήγηση (Audio In) μπορεί να γίνει από ένα κασετόφωνο ή άλλη ισχυρή πηγή. Αν πρόκειται για μικρόφωνο θα πρέπει να προηγηθεί ενισχυτής ώστε να αποκτήσει μια ισχύ της τάξεως των 8W περίπου. "
Άν δώσω διαμόρφωση απο CDplayer ή PC και βάλω έναν ενισχυτή 10W (αυτόν που έχει τα κυκλώματα) δεν θα χρειαστεί
να βάλω μετασ/στή;;

----------


## crown

o μετασχηματιστηs να εχει τα παρακατω στοιχεια
ΠΡΟΤΕΥΩΝ 5 ΚΩΜ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΥΩΝ 8 ΩΜ ΣΤΑ 15 WATT ειναι μετασχηματιστηs διαμορφωσηs.
εαν θελειs απεφειγε τον και μπεs στην διαδικασια με varicab που βγαζει φοβερη διαμορφωση
σαν λυχνια βαλε 807 και θα με υθμηθειs.
υστερα απο 25 χρονια φαντασου!!!!!!!!!!!!! ε ρε πιοs να το φανταζοτανε

----------

NIKOSRADIO (09-02-22)

----------


## radioamateur

Στην αρχαιότητα βέβαια, το περιοδικό "Ο ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ" αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε δημοσιεύσει στο πρώτο τεύχος ένα μηχάνημα εκπομπής FM με τρεις λαμπίτσες γύρω στα 45 watts έλεγε, τώρα αν τα έβγαζε αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.Μήπως μπορεί να το ανεβάσει κάποιος εδώ πλήρες foto κτλ για να το μελετήσουμε;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστώ φίλε, ο μετασχηματιστής στο πρωτεύον πρέπει να έχει ακριβώς 5kΩ;; Άν παίζει λίγο +-500Ω;;  :Question:   τί γίνετε;;
Να το ζητήσω πρωτεύον 5kΩ και δευτερεύον 8Ω στα 15W;;

Πές μου τις βάρικαπ πώς τις συνδέω;; είναι και πιό φτηνές φντάζομε έ;;
Η 807 τί τιμή έχει;;; 

Εγώ θέλω να έχω καλή διαμόρφωση και όχι μεγάλη εμβέλεια. Άν μπορώ να καλύψω 15km με καθαρό ήχο τότε θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος

Άν κάνω όλη την κατασκευή σε μία λεπτή σανίδα (ξύλινη) και μετά το βάλω σε αλουμινένιο κουτί θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα  :Question:   :Question:  





> υστερα απο 25 χρονια φαντασου!!!!!!!!!!!!! ε ρε πιοs να το φανταζοτανε



Γιατί το λές αυτό; το έχεις φτιάξει και εσύ το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα;
Ξέρεις απο αρχή που ασλολήθηκα με κυκλώματα RF μου τράβηξε την προσοχή διότι είναι αυτοταλάντωτο και βγάζει
πολύ ισχύ. Τα πιό πολά αυτοταλάντωτα που έχω δεί βγάζουν απο 4W μέχρι και 25W δεν έχω δεί παραπάνω.
Ίσως δεν είναι και το τέλειο κύκλωμα αλλα για έναν αρχάριο σαν και εμένα είναι καλό.

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα το ανεβάσω το σχέδιο από το τεύχος Νο 1 του "ερασιτέχνη". 
Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι: Όσοι είναι εκείνης της εποχής είναι αρχαίοι;

----------


## ALAMAN

Με το δικό μου θέμα τί θα γίνει ρε παιδιά  :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Mr. Green:   :Neutral:

----------


## ALAMAN

αυτό το περιοδικό "ερασιτέχνης" βγαίνει ακόμα;;

----------


## electron

Το περιοδικό αυτό ανήκει στην ιστορία.Ίσως να μην είχες γεννηθεί όταν κυκλοφορούσε  :Smile:

----------


## itta-vitta

Εγώ πάντως ήμουν τότε 19+ χρονών. Θυμάμαι ότι το είχα αγοράσει από το ίδιο το κατάστημα του ΠΟΠ (γιατί κυκλοφορούσε και στα περίπτερα ως περιοδικό), όταν ήταν να παρουσιαστώ στο στρατό, στην Κόρινθο και μου το κράτησαν στο κέντρο, επειδή δεν επιτρεπόταν περιοδικά στο στρατόπεδο. Φυσικά όταν έφευγα πήγα και το ζήτησα (δεν γινόταν να το αφήσω με τίποτα). Για να το βρούνε "είδα κι έπαθα".
Φίλε Αλαμάν, "έχεις βάλει πολλά καρπουζια στη μασχάλη και θα σου σπάσουνε". Τώρα θέλεις λαμπάτο, αν κατάλαβα καλά. Θα ανεβάσω σε κανά δυό μέρες, γιατί έχω κάτι δουλειές τώρα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το σχέδιο που βρήκες βγαίνει καλά. Παλιά το είχα κατασκευάσει. Αλλά συντονίζει καλά μόνο στους 102 - 102,5 ΜΗΖ. Θα σου δώσω κάτι καλύτερο. Με τι λάμπα θέλεις σχέδιο;

----------


## radioamateur

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο της συγκεκριμένης εποχής έχει πλέον αξία ιστορικής σημασίας αφού δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον ευρέως στα FM.Ο όρος αρχαιόητα δεν αποδίδεται σε καμία περίπτωση σε άτομα αλλά στην τεχνολογία του χθές που αποτελεί  στερεά βάση όμως των ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών-σχεδίων του σήμερα.
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά τον  αξιότιμο itta-vitta για τη πολύτιμη προσφορά της τεχνογνωσίας του στο site.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θέλω ένα σχέδιο με μία καλή λάμπα αλλα να μην είναι πάνω απο 20ευρώ (χωρίς την βάση)
Μία EL504;;; ή ότι καλύτερο προτείνετε εσείς.
Και κόστος κατακσευής να μην ξεπερνάει τα 50ευρώ (εκτός μεταχηματηστή 1/1 και κουτί)
Για την ξύλινη σανίδα στερέωσης εξαρτημάτων και λυχνίας δεν μου είπατε καλή ιδέα;

----------


## itta-vitta

Δείτε το.

----------


## itta-vitta

Συνέχεια

----------


## itta-vitta

Και το τελευταίο

----------


## radioamateur

Πολύ καλά φίλε itta-vitta.Φαντάζομαι ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο χαρακτηρίζεται από σχετική σταθερότητα δεδομένου ότι εμπεριέχει και την buffer. 
Για τον ακριβή υπολογισμό (όχι συντονισμό) των πηνίων εισόδου εξόδου τι όργανο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος για να κάνει μια ακριβή κατασκευή και να μην κάψει από λάθος προσαρμογή κάποια λυχνία;Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα πηνία είναι το Α και το Ω στο σχέδιο για την προσαρμογή. 
Στην περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να έχει μεταβλητή ισχύ εξόδου τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνει; 
Πολύ αξιόλογο σχέδιο για το αρχείο.*Σε καμία περίπττωση δεν το συνιστώ για λόγους ασφαλείας από κάθε άποψη σε αρχάριους*.

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσα Watts είναι;;
Κόστος κατασκευής;;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ήταν μαγκιά... κάποτε (80s) να βγάλεις αυτή την ισχύ (>40W) με μία μόνο λάμπα, το γνωστό αυτοταλάντωτο σχέδιο (δεν έχει σημασία ο τύπος της διαμόρφωσης με varicap ή μετ/τή) αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνετε η λάμπα έπρεπε να είναι ολίγον... γαϊδούρι!!!

Θα συμφωνήσω με την επιλογή του συναδέλφου για την 807, πιστεύω ότι παρόλο που δεν 'ακούστηκε' ότι βγαίνει καλά στα FM, ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει. Θα πρότεινα την ακόλουθη λίγο 'περίεργη' σύνθεση, που θα ικανοποιήσει χωρίς πολλούς συντονισμούς, στάδια και καλαμπαλίκια!!!

1. Διπλασιασμό τάσης δικτύου για να εξασφαλιστούν 630V. Στο τροφοδοτικό θα υπάρχει λήψη απλής ανόρθωσης 310V για τον αρχικό συντονισμό, που εφόσον επιτευχθεί θα ρίξεις στο κεφάλι τα 630V. Επιθυμητό Αμπερόμετρο στην τροφοδοσία της ανόδου πριν το συντονισμό για ελαχιστοποίηση του ρεύματος. Λόγω σχετικά υψηλού ρεύματος τροφοδοσίας και προς αποφυγή βόμβων κλπ. συνιστουνται πυκνωτές 100+100 μF παραλληλισμένοι, δηλ. 200μF ανά πυκνωτή στο τροφοδοτικό. Θα απαιτηθεί και η σε σειρά σύνδεση των μονάδων 200μF λόγω τάσης (2χ450V=900 >630V).

2. Διαμόρφωση από την άνοδο, η 807 διαμορφώνει 'γλυκά' έτσι και στα FM και επιπλέον δεν κινδυνεύεις να κάψεις τη varicap. Υπόψη ότι έχω αντιμετωπίσει υποβάθμιση της varicap λόγω επιστροφής RF, όπου χωρίς να είναι καμμένη υποβαθμίzει την ποιότητα και ποσοστό της διαμόρφωσης. Επιπλέον μπορείς να υπερδιαμορφώσεις κατάτι χωρίς πρόβλημα και επομένως μπορείς να συνδέσεις απ'ευθείας με ενισχυτή αντί προενισχυτή κλπ. 

3. Λυχνία 807 ή EL519/509 και όχι EL504 ή 6146.

4. Κανένα πρόβλημα συντονισμού: Αν δεν συντονίζει σε όλο το εύρος (που έιναι το πιό πιθανό) με τον μεταβλητό, προσθαφερείς καμμία σπείρα. Αν πάλι βαριέσαι να φτιάξεις τη σύζευξη χρησιμοποιείς μόνο 3 σπείρες με τον μεταβλητό παράλληλα και τραβάς από τη μεσαία λήψη έναν κεραμεικό 1000pf προς την κεραία (κονέκτορα εξόδου) όπου απομονώνεις την RF από τη συνεχή προς εκπομπή. Συνιστώ τη σύζευξη όχι κυρίως για λόγους προσαρμογής με την κεραία αλλά για λόγους ασφάλειας, όπου μέσα από τον πυκνωτή μου είχε τύχει διαρροή. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει η κεραία να είναι προσβάσιμη...!!!

Λίγα υλικά, συμπαγής κατασκευή, ελάχιστος χρόνος και αποτέλεσμα!!!

Γιώργος

----------


## GREG

[quote="radioamateur"]Πολύ καλά φίλε itta-vitta.Φαντάζομαι ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο χαρακτηρίζεται από σχετική σταθερότητα δεδομένου ότι εμπεριέχει και την buffer. 
Για τον ακριβή υπολογισμό (όχι συντονισμό) των πηνίων εισόδου εξόδου τι όργανο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος για να κάνει μια ακριβή κατασκευή και να μην κάψει από λάθος προσαρμογή κάποια λυχνία;Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα πηνία είναι το Α και το Ω στο σχέδιο για την προσαρμογή. 

DIP METER....!!!!!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά το σχέδιο που βρήκα δεν κάνει  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Neutral:   :Help:   :Help:

----------


## itta-vitta

Ανώνυμε, για πολύ καιρό έτσι έβγαινα στα εφ-εμ, δηλ με διαμόρφωση από άνοδο, όπως στα μεσαία. Και σύζευξη κεραίας -πομπού με πυκνωτή 500 πικο. Είχα δοκιμάσει πυκνωτές από 15 πικο μέχρι 1000 πικό. Και σπείρες άλλαζα στο πηνίο. Το πηνίο ήταν από επάργυρο σύρμα και δημιουργούσα βραχυκυκλώματα στις σπείρες με μια σταγόνα καλάϊ. Πιο καλά έβγαινε στους 101,5-102- 102,5. Και όσοι δούλευαν τα μηχανήματά τους κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο όλοι βγαίναν σε εκείνες τις συχνότητες, παρέμβαλαν ο ένας τον άλλον και μάλωναν. Με τα επαγωγικά πηνία μπορούσα και έβγαινα από τους 99 - 104.
Η 807 "δεν μου βγήκε" στα εφ-εμ δηλ δούλεψε αλλά έβγαζε πολλές αρμονικές. Και 519 δοκίμασα, το ίδιο δηλ πολλές αρμονικές. 
Κατέληξα στις 504, ελ34 και 6146. Η ελ 34 βγήκε πολύ καλά με 380 βολτ και 95 μιλλαμπέρ ανοδικά. 
Λέω για την ελ34, γιατί δεν περίμενα να βγεί τόσο καλά.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

H-B,

έχεις δίκιο όταν λες ότι ένα μηχάνημα το οποίο συντονίζει με ένα πηνίο παραλληλισμένο στο μεταβλητό συντονίζει σε ένα περιορισμένο φάσμα αλλά π.χ. στην περίπτωσή μου ήταν οι 92 Mhz. Το που συντονίζει εξαρτάται από τον αριθμό σπειρών αλλά ακόμα και τις εσωτερικές χωρητικότητες της λάμπας. Π.χ. όταν χρησιμοποιούσα Philips στη θέση της Ultron, χωρίς κανένα συντονισμό, σκαρφάλωνε στους 94Mhz και ήταν καλά συντονισμένο εκεί. 

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω περί των αρμονικών κλπ. διότι πιστεύω ότι οι αρμονικές σε όλα τα αυτοταλάντωτα είναι οι προβλεπόμενες για ταλαντωτές Colpits (αν το θυμάμαι καλά!) και σε γενικές γραμμές οι μεσαιατζούδες λάμπες (μέχρι 30 Mhz) δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές για αντιστοιχου ισχύος καταστάσεις. Π.χ. δεν λέμε να ταλαντώσουμε την 813 στα FM!!! H 807 απλά έβγαινε εύκολα και είχε συμπεριφορά 'σκυλιού' δηλ. ήταν ανακτική σε κακούς συντονισμούς με τα 630 στο κεφάλι και διαμόρφωνε ικανοποιητικά. Προσωπικά λοιπόν δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποια από αυτές τις λάμπες είναι καλύτερη από τις υπόλοιπες σε θέματα καλού συντονισμού οπότε ένα κριτήριο διαφοροποίσης θα μπορούσε να είναι η αντοχή (π.χ μη κοκκινίσματος σε πιθανά κακό συντονισμό. Εγώ π.χ. δεν διέθετα γέφυρα συντονισμού και έτσι δεν μπορούσα να υποστηρίξω πολλά στάδια. Κια με δύο ακόμα (EL84-EL504) θυμάμαι είχα πρόβλημα. Με το ακραίο όμως αυτοταλάντωτο έβγαινα δυνατότερα από πολλούς άλλους με στάδια κλπ κλπ και ο ακροατής το αντιλαμβανόταν αυτό. Από ταλαντώτριες η 6C4 μου έκανε ιδιαίτερα καλή εντύπωση ενώ η 6AK5 (5654) με απογοήτευσε.

Τέλος με είχε απασχολήσει το αυτοταλάντωτο με μία διπλή λάμπα (829, 6360), πως θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω ανάδραση σε μία τέτοια. Διότι ενώ το pop22 έλεγε ότι έχει σχέδιο με την 6360 αυτοταλάντωτη, το σχέδιο αναφερόταν σε EL34 η οποία δεν μου γέμιζε το μάτι καθότι φαινόταν πολύ ντελικάτη (μόνο για ακουστικούς ενισχυτές)  ενώ εγώ μιλούσα για 630V στο κεφάλι!!!

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Η 807 έβγαινε πολύ καλά, αλλά όπως σου είπα μου έβγαζε αρμονικές. Τη δούλευα στα 300 βολτ. Δεν είχα αραιόφυλλα μεταβλητάκια να τη δουλέψω παραπάνω. Με τσοκ ΑΜ 2,5 mH. Το σχέδιο το είχα πάρει από το βιβλίο του Αδάμου Κόμπου "Ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές" των "Πειραϊκών εκδόσεων" εκδ. 1972. Έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές συμβουλευόμενος το "ράδιο άματερ - Χαντμπουκ". Στα FM βγήκα το 1975 και υπήρχε μόνο ένας ακόμη που έβγαινε. Τότε  τα ραδιόφωνα που είχαν FM ήταν ελλάχιστα. Αργότερα κυκλοφόρησαν από τα περιοδικά κάποια σχέδια. Τέλος κατέληξα σε ένα με μια ελ84 και μια 6146 στα 500 βολτ, το οποίο το έχω ακόμη. Η επαγωγική σύζευξη των βαθμίδων δεν μου έβγαινε, δεν έβγαινε και στους περισσότερους και  δούλευαν όλοι αυτοταλάντωτα ή τρανζιστορικά. Ο Γιώργος ο Μάρσαλ, συνεργάτης του Βασίλη από το Μοναστηράκι, μου είπε να κάνω τη σύζευξη με πυκνωτή 15 πίκο και το μηχάνημα βγήκε πολύ καλά. Αργότερα ο Μάρσαλ (1981) άνοιξε μαγαζί μόνος του, στου Ψυρή. Ανάλογο σχέδιο και με λίνεαρ 829, του Μάρσαλ δημοσιεύτηκε σε μια τεχνική εκλογή του 1982, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Ηλία "δίνεις ρέστα"!!!!   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:  
Μου κάνουν εντύπωση τόσες λεπτομέρειες. Πού τις θυμάσαι?? Αλήθεια, το βιβλίο του Κόμπου το έχεις ακόμα??

----------


## ALAMAN

> Μου κάνουν εντύπωση τόσες λεπτομέρειες. Πού τις θυμάσαι??



Έτσι είναι φίλε άν το αγαπάς το επάγγελμα  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σωστά,

η επαγωγική σύζευξη ήταν πρόβλημα και όπως προανέφερα ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατη χωρίς γέφυρα. Ακόμα και όταν έδειχνε ότι το προηγούμενο στάδιο συντόνιζε και το άκουγες στο ράδιο, το επόμενο είχε πρόβλημα να συντονίσει στην ίδια συχνότητα. Εναλλακτικά βέβαια μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις μιλιαμπερόμετρο στην άνοδο αλλά και αυτό απλά ήταν ένδειξη ότι αν και εφόσον συντόνιζε το τελικό στάδιο, ο συντονισμός αυτός ήταν με σωστή λειτουργία της λάμπας που θα έπρεπε να τραβάει ένα αποδεκτό ρεύμα σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά λειτουργίας της. Με τα Amateur books δεν έβρισκα κάτι χρήσιμο με τα δικά μου βαλάντια και δυνατότητες, οι κατασκευές ξεφεύγαν των δυνατοτήτων μου αλλά ήταν χρήσιμα για την κατανόηση των βασικών χαρακτηριστικών λειτουργίας ταλαντωτών, ενισχυτών κλπ. και διαγραμμάτων λαμπών.

Γι'αυτό είδα και αποείδα και κατέληξα στο αυτοταλάντωτο!!! 

Καμμιά φορά η θεωρία μας στερεί την φαντασία: π.χ. δεν δοκίμασα αυτό που ανέφερες δηλαδή την οδήγηση του επόμενου σταδίου χωρίς σύζευξη αλλά με πυκνωτή 15pf δηλαδή ίδιας χωρητικότητας με αυτόν της ανάδρασης αυτοταλάντωτου. Η θεωρία λέει ότι αυτό είναι δυνατό και πρακτικά συμβαίνει στα ΑΜ, όπου το μήκος κύματος είναι μεγάλο ενώ στα FM η προσαρμογή, που δεν αλλοιώνει τα χαρακτηριστικά (χωρητικότητες, επαγωγές κλπ.), θεωρείτο απαραίτητη. Πολύ περισσότερο σε linear σε χωριστό σασσί με κοννέκτορες εισόδου-εξόδου.

Για τις αρμονικές δεν αμφισβητώ την εμπειρία σου αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν ήταν θέμα λάμπας αλλά κατασκευής γενικότερα διότι όπως έχω αναφέρει τα εσωτερικά χαρακτησριστικά τους είναι παραπλήσια για αντίστοιχης τάξης λάμπες. Και τελικά όλες βγαίνανε, ενώ πολλοί χάναν χρόνο στο να δοκιμάζουν 10 λάμπες αντί να εμβαθύνουν στην λειτουργία τους ή να προσθέτουν κανένα στάδιο, εφόσον βέβαια είχαν τα μέσα δηλ. το χρήμα να εξοπλίσουν το εργαστήριό τους.   

Τέλος σε σχέση με τον αραιόφυλλο συντονισμού ναι δεν ήταν απαραίτητος. Μπορούσες να παίξεις π.χ. με κεραμεικούς 10, 15, 30pf παρόμοιους παράλληλα με το πηνίο συντονισμού, απλά το μικρό sift-άρισμα στη συχνότητα με το μεταβλητό το είχες εύκολο και μικρομετρικό (με τα δεδομένα της εποχής) ενώ με το πηνίο ήταν ζόρικο. Στους 92Μ αν θυμάμαι καλά π.χ. έβγαινε το κρατικό ραδιόφωνο και λίγο πιό πάνω μέχρι τους 93Μ 3-4 σταθμοί από Πειραιά και Νότιοα Προάστια. Έτσι έπρεπε να συντονίζω ανά περίπτωση αφού όλοι πειραματίζονταν και οι τάπες δεν ήταν του κεφιού μου!!!

Επισυνάπτω σχέδιο συναδέλφου κατασκευής παντόφλας με σύζευξη, που βεβαιώνει ότι δεν είναι και κάτι δύσκολο κατασκευαστικά (!).

Να μην σναφερθώ και στα σχέδια και κατασκευές της 829Β με τους butterfly εισόδου/εξόδου και τις συζεύξεις κλπ., το ζητούμενο για μένα δεν ήταν η θεωρία και ο πειραματισμός μόνο αλλά και το να βγαίνεις εύκολα και δυνατά!!!

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο του Κόμπου δεν το έχω γιατί δεν ήταν δικό μου. Ήταν του φίλου που αναφέρω πιο πάνω, που βγαίναμε μαζί στα FM τo 1975. Αυτός είχε βγει πιο πριν από μένα. Απ' αυτό πήρα τις πρώτες γνώσεις για τα FM. Ήταν ο Δ-99. Δεν ζεί, σκοτώθηκε το 1980 με μηχανή, σε ηλικία 20 χρονών. Όσο για το βιβλίο, ποιός ξέρει πού βρίσκεται. Το σχέδιο με την 807 το έχω ακόμη. Είναι αντιγραμένο με το χέρι. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν και φωτοτυπικά μηχανήματα. 
Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία του μηχανήματος των FM να το δείτε.

----------


## ALAMAN

οι μεταβλητοί παιδιά μπαίνουν έξω απο το κουτί  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:  
εγώ νόμιζα οτι ήταν μέσα, μπορώ να βάλω και διακοσμητές σαν τα ποτενσιόμετρα για να
τα ρυθμήζω με το χέρι  :Question:

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο του Κόμπου δεν το έχω γιατί δεν ήταν δικό μου. Ήταν του φίλου που αναφέρω πιο πάνω, που βγαίναμε μαζί στα FM τo 1975. Αυτός είχε βγει πιο πριν από μένα. Απ' αυτό πήρα τις πρώτες γνώσεις για τα FM. Ήταν ο Δ-99. Δεν ζεί, σκοτώθηκε το 1980 με μηχανή, σε ηλικία 20 χρονών. Όσο για το βιβλίο, ποιός ξέρει πού βρίσκεται. Το σχέδιο με την 807 το έχω ακόμη. Είναι αντιγραμένο με το χέρι. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν και φωτοτυπικά μηχανήματα. 
> Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία του μηχανήματος των FM να το δείτε.



Ηλία εντελώς τυχαία, συζητούσα με έναν παλιο ραδιοτεχνίτη και μου έδωσε ένα τριμμένο βιβλίο απ'το οποίο έβγαλα καποιες φωτοτυπίες. Πρόκειται για το βιβλίο του Αδ. Κόμπου "Πομπός Διαμορφώσεως Πλάτους" των Πειραικών Εκδόσεων (1972). Το βιβλίο τώρα το επέστρεψα, όμως σε ξεκινούσε από το ΜΗΔΕΝ και το βρήκα αξιόλογο. Δυστυχώς, δεν είχε ο συγκεκριμένος τεχνίτης άλλο βιβλίο του Κόμπου (εννοώ τις Ηλ. Κατασκευές).

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία,

μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμμία φωτό επικεντρώνοντας στη ζεύξη των βαθμίδων μέσω του κεραμεικού πυκνωτή 15pf? Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι μου προκάλεσε εντύπωση η 'λογική' των AM να εφαρμόζεται στα FM!!! 

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## phoenix_2007

Γιώργο,
σχετικά με τη σύζευξη μέσω πυκνωτή που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί στα FM, όπως άλλωστε γίνεται και στα μεσαία, επισυνάπτω το ακόλουθο σχέδιο, που όπως θα δεις, έχει μεταξύ ταλάντωσης και buffer πυκνωτή 10pF και στην ταλάντωση διάταξη Hartley (εντελώς αντίστοιχα με τα μεσαία με αλλαγές βέβαια στο πηνίο ταλάντωσης). Η ανάλυση δεν είναι και η καλύτερη, μπορείς όμως να πάρεις μία ιδέα (δυστυχώς τα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη αρχείων δεν μου επιτρέπουν μεγαλύτερες αναλύσεις).

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα φωτογραφία του μηχανήματος των εφ-εμ. 
Κάποτε ένας φίλος αγόρασε έτοιμο μηχάνημα εφ-εμ, από γνωστό κατάστημα στο Μοναστηράκι, του οποίου ο ιδιοκτήτης εκτός των άλλων εξέδιδε και περιοδικό με κατασκευές πομπών. Το μηχάνημα ήταν μια 6ς4 και μια 6146. Λειτουργούσε πολύ καλά. Η σύζευξη ήταν χωρητική με πυκνωτή που δεν φαινόταν τα χαρακτηριστικά του γιατί ο πυκνωτής ήταν βαμένος. Σχέδιο που ποτέ δεν δημοσίευσε στο περιοδικό του. Άλλα μηχανήματα πουλούσε και άλλα δημοσίευε στο περοδικό. 
Πέρα από τα αυτοταλάντωτα τα οποία λειτουργούσαν "κακείν - κακώς", τα οποία για να λειτουργήσουν σωστά χρειαζόταν αρκετές αλλαγές, εμένα τουλάχιστον δεν μου βγήκαν τα άλλα σχέδια (αυτά με τις βαθμίδες). Όσο για τα μηχανήματα των μεσαίων, καλύτερα να μη μιλήσω. Όχι μόσο σε μένα συνέβαινε αυτό αλλά και σε άλους που γνώριζα, το ίδιο συνέβαινε. Το μόνο καλό που υπήρχε στην υπόθεση ήταν ότι μάθαινες κάποια θεωρητικά πράγματα. Κάποιος σε μια συνομιλία από τη συχνότητα τον είχε αποκαλέσει ο ... ο Απάτης (απατεώνας). Ο φίλος μου ο Κώστας ο Μαρκόνι, που πρόσφατα μπήκε στο σάιτ, είχε αγοράσει από τον συγκεκριμένο, ένα τρανζιστορικό ισχύος 25 βαττ, με το βλυ 89 και ένα τροφοδοτικο 1,5-30 βολτ/5Α. Το μηχάνημα το πέταξε. Κράτησε το τροφοδοτικό το οποίο το έχει μέχρι σήμερα, που κι αυτό δεν έβγαινε σωστά. Ο Κώστας όμως κατάφερε και το έφτιαξε.

----------


## Giannis511

Κύριε Ηλία αυτό που μου είχατε στείλει το καλοκαίρι με EL84 και 6146 το είχα φτιάξει έπαιξε από τους 90 μέχρι 106 με 35W περίπου και λίγο παραπάνω ήταν με χωρητική σύζευξη 15pF αν θυμάμαι σωστά, δεν με ταλαιπώρησε καθόλου στο συντονισμό...

----------


## ALAMAN

πήρα τηλ. στον μανιάτη
6C4+βάση=10,5+2,5ευρώ
EL504+βάσή=8,5+2,5ευρώ
25pF(αραιόφυλος)=6ευρώ
25pF(αραιόφυλος)=6ευρώ
35pF(αραιόφυλος)=6ευρώ
Το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε είναι οτι η EL504 δεν είναι της PHILIPLS
Μπορώ να την πάρω απο την πόλη μου περίπου 17-18ευρώ (χωρίς την βάση).
Την βάση ο παλιοκλέφτης (στην πόλη μου) την έχει περίπου 4ευρώ!!!!!
Ξέρει κανένας το τηλέφωνο του POP22W  :Question:   σε πμ άν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

itta-vitta είσαι αρχηγός.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο ΠΟΠ δεν έχει υλικό. Ασχολείται μόνο με ήχο αυτ/του. Είχε και προβλήματα υγείας. Μακάρι να είναι καλά. Το μαγαζί το δουλεύουν οι βοηθοί.
Τηλ ΠΟΠ : 2103219426

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Ο ΠΟΠ δεν έχει υλικό. Ασχολείται μόνο με ήχο αυτ/του. Είχε και προβλήματα υγείας. Μακάρι να είναι καλά. Το μαγαζί το δουλεύουν οι βοηθοί.
> Τηλ ΠΟΠ : 2103219426



Έχει δίκιο ο Ηλίας. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εκεί. Ακόμα και λάμπες που είχα ρωτήσει κάποιες έχουν αλλά από άλλο υλικό δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν τίποτα. Ούτε μεταβλητοί, ούτε τσοκ. Δηλαδή τα βασικά έχουν εξαφανιστεί. Τί να πάρουμε από τον ΠΟΠ22... καλώδια???

----------


## ALAMAN

Και τί είδους μαγαζί είναι αυτό;;;!!!  :Confused:   :Confused: 
Μόνο μετασχηματηστές πουλάει; αντιστάσεις πουλάει τουλάχιστον;

----------


## Giannis511

Μπα ούτε καν αντιστάσεις έχει, πάνε αυτά τα μαγαζιά κάποτε ήταν στις δόξες τους τώρα πέθαναν και αυτοί.Κάποτε από εκεί πέρναγε πολύ υλικό τώρα οι γύφτοι αγοράζουν κανένα ενισχυτή για τα Datsun τους από 'κει...

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπράβο. Και εδώ στην πόλη μου που πήγα να ρωτήσω για καλώδιο RG213 
μόνο ρώσοι γύφτοι και αλβανοί πάνε.
Και δεν ξέρουνε κιόλας, πάνε και λένε, τέλω αυτό που μαίνει στο τηλόραση τέλω. άντε να καταλάβεις τώρα.




> τώρα οι γύφτοι αγοράζουν κανένα ενισχυτή για τα Datsun τους από 'κει...



Και το Honda  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τον πομπό να τον κάνω σε φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα;;;
ενοείτε οτι οι γραμές θα είναι χοντρές για να αντέχουν την τάση.

----------


## itta-vitta

Δείτε αυτά. Το σχέδιο είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό της 6ς4 και ελ504 που έχω ανεβάσει.
Η σύζευξη είναι με πυκνωτή. Φαίνεται από κάτω ότι ο μεταβλητός που είναι αποσυνδεδεμένος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η μεγάλη είναι η 6C4  :Question:

----------


## itta-vitta

Οι λυχνίες είναι ελ84 και 6146Β Τζένεραλ Ελέκτρικ αμερικάνικη.
Αυτό με την 6ς4 και την ελ504 δεν το έχω. Το είχα πουλήσει πριν από 25 χρόνια. Τα σχέδια είναι σχεδον τα ίδια.
Αν και θα το προτιμούσα με 6ς4 και 6146, αλλά είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου μια ελ84 και έβαλα εκείνη.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία,

είσαι αρχηγός... Μετά από 20+ χρόνια κάνω την ανακάλυψη του αιώνα?

Ο πυκνωτής σύζευξης τί τύπου είναι? Δεν μοιάζει με κεραμεικός!!!

Το σχέδιο από ποιό βιβλίο είναι? Αυτό του Πα"κωνσταντίνου?


Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## ALAMAN

> Αυτό με την 6ς4 και την ελ504 δεν το έχω.



Δεν είναι όμως καλό;

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο πυκνωτής είναι τύπου "φακής" ισχύος. Δεν είναι κεραμεικός, νομίζω τανταλίου. Κάποτε τους έβρισκες μόνο στον ΠΟΠ και στον Βασίλη στο Μοναστηράκι, όπως και τους φιτ - θρου. Και φυσικά τους πλήρωνες όχι φτηνά. Τότε ('79 - '81) δηλ τον προηγούμενο αιώνα, δεν υπήρχαν και μεταβλητοί ΦΜ αρκετά αρεόφυλλοι ώστε να μπορούμε να βγάλουμε μεγάλο μηχάνημα.  Το πολύ μέχρι 829 στα 500. Τους μεταβλητούς κενού μόνο ακουστά τους είχαμε. Δεν ξέραμε πώς είναι. Και αν τύχαινε να μας δείξουν κανένα δεν θα ξέραμε τι είναι, αν δεν μας έλεγαν.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το σχέδιο δεν είναι από τον Παπακωνσταντίνου. Είναι "μαζέματα" ή καλύτερα πεμπτουσία θα έλεγα από σχέδια και από θεωρία. Όσον αφορά τον ταλαντωτή νομίζω λέγεται Βακάρ ή Κλαπ. Πάει πολύς καιρός που τα έχω διαβασμένα και δεν τα θυμάμαι καλά.
Ο Παπακων/νου έχει πολλά λάθη. Το βιβλίο του το είχα και το πέταξα. Δες τον audio γραμμικό με τις 811 και ειδικά το τροφοδοτικό. Υπολόγισε την ανορθωμένη τάση και πες μου αν θα αντέξουν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί. (εναλλ τάση μ/σ Χ ρίζα2 δηλ 1,414 Χ 20%) και όχι μόνο. Δεν θα αντέξουν ούτε τα διοδάκια, γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει ανοχή 100% από την τάση κορυφής.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ όμως θα μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω πυκνωτές κεραμικούς; ενοείτε πάνω απο 1kV  :Wink:

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα μπορέσεις, μη στεναχωριέσαι. Στην αγορά της Θεσ/νίκης θα βρείς. Το μαγαζί απ' όπου αγοράζεις έχει τα πάντα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Και μία άλλη ερώτηση, το καλώδιο της τηλεόρασης 75Ω θα αντέξει την ισχύ και την τάση;;;

----------


## itta-vitta

θα την αντέξει. Σου το έχω ξαναπεί.

----------


## itta-vitta

Για τα σχέδια του Παπακων/νου: Αυτό με τις 811 θα ανατιναχθεί με χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Το άλλο με τις 810 θα ανατιναχθεί με το σήκωμα των διακοπτών. Σας έχει τύχει να σκάνε ηλεκτρολυτικοί;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία,

λίγο με μπέρδεψες με τα σχέδια!. Αναφέρεσε στο σχέδιο με τις 811 ή σε αυτό με τις 2EL84-829B ότι δεν είναι του Πα"κωνσταντίνου ή και στα δύο?

Παρατηρώ στο σχέδιο με τις 2EL84 ότι η πρώτη ναι μεν συζευκνύεται με τη δεύτερη μέσω πυκνωτή αλλά ο συντονισμός της πρώτης δεν γίνεται στην άνοδο αλλά στην κάθοδο, οπου χρησιμοποιείται και πηνίο με μεσαία λήψη. Ερωτήσεις:

- Στη δικιά σου κατασκευή έχεις υλοποιήσει αυτό το συντονισμό ή τον κλασσικό με την άνοδο όπου την έξοδο του πηνίου σύζευξης την οδηγείς απευθείας στο οδηγό του επόμενου σταδίου?

- Χρησιμοποιείς αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό της 6146?

- Ο ταλαντωτής αυτός με συντονισμό της καθόδου έχει το όνομα που ανέφερες?

- Το σχέδιο με τις EL84 έχει μετασχηματιστή εισόδου διαμόρφωσης (AF). Είναι αυτό απαραίτητο?

- Τέλος αναρωτιόμουν αν σε κατασκευές FM 2 ή 3 σταδίων FM θα ήταν δυνατό να διαμορφώσουμε με Μ/Σ διαμόρφωσης από το τελικό στάδιο!!! Η διαμόρφωση από την άνοδο ονομάζεται διαμόρφωση φάσης και 'ακούγεται' ως διαμόρφωση κατά συχνότητα, άρα θα την χαρακτηρίζαμε 'ψευδοδιαμόρφωση' συχνότητας, αλλά τελικά το αποτέλεσμα κρίνεται!!!

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## itta-vitta

Όπως είπα το βιβλίο περί του οποίου ο λόγος, το έχω πετάξει. Τα σχέδια τα ξαναθυμήθηκα από μια ιστοσελίδα που την έβαλε κάποιος στο σάιτ, τη σχεδιοθήκη του 711 (σχεδιοθήκη να την πεί κανείς). Λέω για τις "βόμβες" δηλ τους γραμμικούς ακουστικούς ενισχυτές με τις 2Χ811 και 2Χ810. ¨οπως είπα δείτε τα τροφοδοτικά τους. Για ένα που γνωρίζει θα δει τα λάθη. Για έναν που ξεκινάει τώρα πχ όπως ο  Αλαμάν, έκτός από τη ζημιά που θα πάθει, θα αποθαρυνθεί.
Το σχέδιο για το οποίο λες το έχει ανεβάσει ο Βαγγέλης.
Το σχέδιο το δικό μου είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό που ανέβασα με την6ς4 και την 504. Θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή και το ίδιο (ελ84 - 6146). Στην πόλωση της 6146 έχω δυο αντιστάσεις στη σειρά που μου δίνουν 24 ΚΩ δηλ δουλεύω αυτοπόλωση.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό είναι ένα από τα σχέδια "βόμβα".

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ηλία και συνάδελφοι,

μήπως γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να διαβάσω λίγη θεωρία περί των τύπων ταλαντωτών (π.χ. Hartley) καθότι τα έχω ξεχάσει...

Ευχαριστώ,
Γιώργος

----------


## phoenix_2007

Γιώργο διατηρούμε κάποια "αρχαία" βιβλία για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε κατασκευές με λάμπες και να καταλαβαίνουμε τι κάνουμε. Θα συννενοηθούμε μέσω ΠΜ για το που να σου στείλουμε κάποιες σελίδες, ώστε να ενημερωθείς.
Φιλικά
Βαγγέλης

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε itta-vitta μπορω να βγαλω στα φμ μηχανημα με τις el84 και την 807????

----------


## itta-vitta

Ναι, μπορεί να βγεί.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

την συζευξη λεω να την κανω με πυκνωτηθα εχω κανενα προβλημα????ποσα πικο 8α ειναι ο πυκνωτης????ληψη αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπι να περνουμε απο την μεσαια ληξη του πηνειου ταλαντωσης?????
itta-vitta αν εχεις το σχεδιο με τις λαμπες που ανεφερα και μπορεις να το ανεβασεις θα σου ημουνα υποχρεος.

----------


## itta-vitta

Δες στα σχέδια με 504, στους ταλαντωτές.
Τι έγινε με το άλλο σχέδιο που σου είχα στείλει;

----------


## FMTRIKALA

itta-vitta δηλαδη ακολουθω συνφωνα με το σχεδιο που ειχες στειλει απλα βαζω την ελ84??στο screen τι ταση να δωσω???στην εξοδο της ελ504 δεν μπορω να παρω το σημα μεσω πυκνωτη με συζευξη ????
και κατι ασχετο.ποιο βιβλιο ARRL HANDBOOK εχεις.ο παπασωτηριου που κοιταξα εχει 5-6 καθε χρονια και αλλο.ποιο εχει σχεδια με πομπους με λαμπες στα φμ?

----------


## αθικτον

> Ήταν μαγκιά... κάποτε (80s) να βγάλεις αυτή την ισχύ (>40W) με μία μόνο λάμπα, το γνωστό αυτοταλάντωτο σχέδιο !
> 3. Λυχνία 807 ή EL519/509 και όχι EL504 ή 6146.
> Λίγα υλικά, συμπαγής κατασκευή, ελάχιστος χρόνος και αποτέλεσμα!!!
> Γιώργος



Καλησπερα φιλε Γιωργο (Ανωνυμε).

Ξερω εχουν περασει 4χρονια,αλλα μπορει να βλεπεις το "φορουμ" ,οποτε ηθελα να σε ρωτησω :Βγαινει αυτοταλαντωτη στα "fm" η "EL509"; Και ποση ισχυ βγαζει και σε τη ανοδικη ταση;

Γιατι ενας φιλος εδω ,ειπε πως σαν ενισχυτης δεν τραβαγε καθολου και κριμα γιατι ειναι μεγαλη λαμπα.

φιλικα,Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------

